# Rücktransfer bei OP´s möglich ?



## Pockebrd (30 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mal zu Ohren bekommen das es nicht möglich sei von OP´s die Daten zum bearbeiten, rückzuholen. Z.B. Op7, OP170, TP270

Ist da was dran ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Ralle (30 Oktober 2010)

Ja, das ist so. Man kann zwar die Daten vom OP wieder runterladen, aber nur die fertige Datei, quasi die compilierte VErsion. Die kann man dann auch ein neues Gerät hochladen (muß aber baugleich und auch von der erlaubten FW gleich sein). Diese Datei ist aber nicht zu bearbeiten. Daher muß man immer die Protool- oder WinccFlex-Projektierung aufheben!!! Bei neueren Geräten kann man beim Hochladen wohl auch angeben, daß das Projekt rückladbar sein soll, dazu muß aber genügend Speicher im HMI vorhanden sein.


----------



## MSB (30 Oktober 2010)

Hier muss man ein wenig trennen!

OP7 - keine Chance etwas bearbbeitbares rauszubekommen
OP170/TP270 - Bei diesen Paneln könnte eine Speicherkarte gesteckt werden,
mittels derer dann ein "echter" Rücktransfer möglich wird

Jetzt das Problem da dran, selbst bei Paneln die das unterstützen würden, wird darauf im Regelfall verzichtet.

Diesen Punkt halte ich übrigens für den gravierendsten Nachteil der Siemens-Panel.
Obgleich mir das natürlich schon den ein oder anderen Auftrag beschert hat, wo jemand die Projektierung schlicht verdellert hatte,
aber etwas geändert werden musste.
Da werden dann halt aus ein paar Stunden dann Tage oder Wochen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,


MSB schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt halte ich übrigens für den gravierendsten Nachteil der Siemens-Panel.


 
*ACK*


MfG


----------



## MCerv (31 Oktober 2010)

Generel gibt es im Transfer-Menü einen Haken "Rücktransfer ermöglichen", damit kann man die Projektrierung wieder zurückladen und bearbeiten.

Es gibt aber auch das Programm ProSave, welches mit WinCC installiert wird, dieses brauchst Du, falls es für Dein Gerät ein Firmware-Update gibt (bei einem OP73 [=altes Gerät] musst Du vermutlich Updaten) oder wenn Du von Deinem Gerät ein Image mit allen Einstellungen ziehen willst und bei Bedarf diese wieder auf das (oder ein neues) Gerät spielen willst. Mit diesem Image kannst Du aber sonst nichts machen! Eignet sich aber wunderbar, wenn z. B. unsere Kunden ein defektes Gerät haben, was wir dann tauschen. Das ist hierfür die schnellste Möglichkeit, ggf. kann es der Kunde sogar selbst, da ProSave von Siemens auch separat runtergeladen werden kann.


----------



## mega_ohm (22 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so. Man kann zwar die Daten vom OP wieder runterladen, aber nur die fertige Datei, quasi die compilierte VErsion. Die kann man dann auch ein neues Gerät hochladen (muß aber baugleich und auch von der erlaubten FW gleich sein). Diese Datei ist aber nicht zu bearbeiten.


 
Meinst Du mit Deiner Beschreibung die "Backup"- Funktion (z.B. von ProTools )   ?

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (22 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> OP170/TP270 - Bei diesen Paneln könnte eine Speicherkarte gesteckt werden,
> mittels derer dann ein "echter" Rücktransfer möglich wird


 
Mir ist ein OP270 "abgeraucht".

Die ProTools- Projekt- Datei ist nicht mehr zu finden.
( obwohl ich schon in diesem Projekt mehrere Fehlermeldungen und Ein- /Ausgabe- Felder bzw. Anzeige von Prod.Daten nachprojektiert hatte )
Dank spitzenmäßigen Backups und vielen Benutzern mit Admin- Rechten auf dem PG ist die Datei weg !

*Meine Frage:*
 Wenn ich eine Speicherkarte an das OP270 stecke, kann ich das Projekt zurück transferieren ?

Mit normalen ProTools- Mitteln sieht es so aus:
_Rücktransfer ist nicht möglich... Datei   xyz.pwd ist nicht vorhanden_

Ich muß daß abgerauchte Gerät ja ersetzen.
Für den 1. Schmerz habe ich ein OP270 aus einer anderen Anlage ausgebaut ( dort sind Eingaben 1x pro Woche nötig... bis dahin hoffe ich, ein Ersatzgerät zu haben )
und wollte es "umprojektieren". Das Projekt, welches ich habe, läuft auf OP27.
Ich habe es also nach OP270 konvertiert...  
 1. sieht es anders aus
 2. funktionieren die wichtigsten Einstell- Parameter nicht
Das LayOut würde ich innerhalb von (geschätzt) 2h an das gewohnte Aussehen anpassen können...  aber die Datenzugriffe....
Das ist mühsam.

Also habe ich mir erstmal aus einer baugleichen 2. Anlage ein Backup "gezogen" und auf dieses Austausch- Gerät mit "Restore" kopiert.
>>> Das funktioniert
Ich hatte zwar bei "Transfer" das Häkchen für "Rücktransfer ermöglichen" gesetzt... aber eigentlich mehr aus Experimentier- Gründen.
Ein Rücktransfer ist trotzdem nicht möglich...

Mfg


----------



## Tom_1 (23 März 2011)

*Backup Siemens Panel*

Grundsätzlich ist es möglich von Siemens Panels ein Backup zu machen, das kann aber nicht wiederbearbeitet werden!!

Aufpassen muss man, wenn man ein Bediengerät hat, das auf 5 endet (OP5, OP15, ...) hier kann man nicht immer ein Backup machen. Hier kommt es draufan, ob es mit COMText oder ProTool gemacht worden ist --> Rücktransfer mit ProTool nicht möglich. Ein teilweise Backup(auf FLASH Karte) kann z.B. von einem OP35 gemacht werden, wenn es mit ProTool gemacht worden ist --> hier ist aber VORSICHT geboten, da kann man einiges falsch machen!!!


----------



## mega_ohm (23 März 2011)

*Rücktransfer OP270 ohne Projektdatei ( ProTools)*

Laut unserem Großhändler wird das OP270 nicht mehr vertrieben.

Auf Nachfrage bei Siemens bekommen wir zwra noch ein Gerät... aber wie sieht es zukünftig aus ?
Angeboten wurde als Ersatzgerät ein OP277.

Dort lese ich aber immer nur WinCCflex. Das haben wir nicht !
Wir wollen ja keine Maschinen bauen, sondern instanhalten.

Gibt es ein WinCCflex für Ersatzgeräte ? ( kostengünstigst, am Besten => Kosten = 0 für Austauschgeräte ?)
oder noch besser...
Kann ich das OP277 mit ProTools noch "füttern" ?

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...64&catalogRegion=DE&language=de&regionUrl=/DE

Mir würde das OP270 reichen, aber auf der "Lebenslinie" von Siemens ist es auf 3/4.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (23 März 2011)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es möglich von Siemens Panels ein Backup zu machen, das kann aber nicht wiederbearbeitet werden!!#


Das habe ich auch schon erkennen müssen


> > Rücktransfer mit ProTool nicht möglich.


 
Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher ?

Ich hatte auf eine Antwort *gehofft* ( ! ), die vielleicht doch noch ein "Hintertürchen" öffnet.
...  Konvertier- Programme oder sowas in der Art...



Mfg


----------



## MSB (23 März 2011)

Lies doch einfach mal die Hilfe, im Prinzip ist da alles gesagt:


> Einschränkung
> 
> Der Rücktransfer von Projekten ist nicht möglich beim TP 170A.
> 
> ...



Zum OP277:
In deinem Fall ohne Projektierung wertlos, weil du diese in Flex konvertieren müsstest,
was du mangels pdb Datei nicht kannst.

Das mit der Speicherkarte funktioniert genau dann, wenn es:
a) wenigstens bei der letzten Übertragung so gemacht wurde
b) bei jeder wesentlichen Übertragung "Rücktransfer möglich" händisch angewählt wurde,
da ansonsten eine uralte PD. Datei verbleibt, für die zwar ein Rücktransfer möglich wäre,
aber dummerweise nichts mehr mit dem aktuellen Projekt auf dem Bediengerät zu tun hat.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf obiges zu treffen ist meiner Meinung nach Nahe 0.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2011)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Du kannst ein ProTool-Projekt in ein WINCC-Projekt konvertieren (evtl. ist ein wenig Handarbeit bei speziellen Funktionen nötig), aber du brauchst dazu auf jeden Fall das ProTool-Projekt, ein Backup vom Gerät selbst reicht nicht aus.


----------



## mega_ohm (24 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Du kannst ein ProTool-Projekt in ein WINCC-Projekt konvertieren (evtl. ist ein wenig Handarbeit bei speziellen Funktionen nötig), aber du brauchst dazu auf jeden Fall das ProTool-Projekt, ein Backup vom Gerät selbst reicht nicht aus.


Ich habe ja noch das OP27- Projekt.

Irgendwie scheint dieses Projekt nicht aktuell zu sein... oder beim Konvertieren ist was schief gegangen.

Das ein Backup von OP270 sehr wahrscheinlich auf einem OP277 nicht laufen wird, leuchtet mir ein.

Gibt es denn von diesem WinCCflex eine Version für Austauschgeräte ?
( oder ein anderes einfaches Konvert- und Übertragungsprogramm )
- also wo man nix Tolles veranstalten, aber wenigstens die HMI einer neueren Generation zum Leben erwecken kann ? 
Das Problem ( neue Geräte- Generation ) ist ja schließlich vom Hersteller verursacht... 

Mfg


----------



## MSB (24 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Gibt es denn von diesem WinCCflex eine Version für Austauschgeräte ?
> ( oder ein anderes einfaches Konvert- und Übertragungsprogramm )
> - also wo man nix Tolles veranstalten, aber wenigstens die HMI einer neueren Generation zum Leben erwecken kann ?
> Das Problem ( neue Geräte- Generation ) ist ja schließlich vom Hersteller verursacht...


Das es etwas für deinen vermeintlichen Spezialfall gibt wäre mir nicht bekannt.
Auch funktioniert die konvertierung eher selten zu 100%, d.h. ein bisschen Nacharbeit ist praktisch immer nötig.

Schlussendlich würde ich wohl sagen, das ihr in den sauren Apfel beißen müsst,
WinCC Flex zu kaufen, oder halt einen externen beauftragen.
Die von dir benötigte Standard-Edition hat einen Listenpreis von 990€.

Dein Argument bez. "vom Hersteller verursacht" kannst du gerne eurem Siemens-Vertreter
mal genau so unter die Nase reiben, vielleicht lässt er sich ja zu was überreden ...
Wobei das so auf nahezu jedes kostenpflichtige Software-Produkt zutrifft.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## thomass5 (24 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Gibt es denn von diesem WinCCflex eine Version für Austauschgeräte ?
> ( oder ein anderes einfaches Konvert- und Übertragungsprogramm )
> - also wo man nix Tolles veranstalten, aber wenigstens die HMI einer neueren Generation zum Leben erwecken kann ?
> Das Problem ( neue Geräte- Generation ) ist ja schließlich vom Hersteller verursacht...
> ...



Ich weis ja nicht, wieviele Austauschgeräte ihr in nächster Zeit so braucht, aber vielleicht mal mit dem Vertreter vom großen S verhandeln, ob nicht mal eine Lizenz mit drin ist (oder preisgünstiger) wenn ihr was abnehmt...
Gelegentlich wird sowas auch in einem komplet anderem Vorgang (Neuanlage,Modernisierung....) gern mit "verschmiert", im Austausch für ne Eigenleistung von Euch. ...



Thomas

PS: Was kostete denn das noch gelieferte "Altgerät" mehr wie was aktuelles? Vielleicht kannst du so auch den Cheff überzeugen?


----------



## mega_ohm (24 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Lies doch einfach mal die Hilfe, im Prinzip ist da alles gesagt:
> 
> 
> Zum OP277:
> ...


Also schließe ich daraus, daß eine Speicherkarte "mein" Problem nicht lösen wird ?!  :sad:

Was passiert eigentlich beim "Restore" ?  
Mich interessiert hauptsächlich, was ich habe, wenn das "Restore" aus irgendeinem Grund schief ging.
- habe ich danach ein Gerät, was sein WinCE wenigstens noch lädt (nur eben nicht das macht, für welche Aufgaben ich es vorgesehen habe... )
- oder ca. 1kg  "Elektronik- Schrott", weil der BootLoader nicht mal mehr funktioniert ?

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (24 März 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht, wieviele Austauschgeräte ihr in nächster Zeit so braucht, aber vielleicht mal mit dem Vertreter vom großen S verhandeln, ob nicht mal eine Lizenz mit drin ist (oder preisgünstiger) wenn ihr was abnehmt...


Wieviele Austauschgeräte wir noch brauchen....
- wenn ich das wüßte, würde ich sofort eine 100%-ige Lohnerhöhung "beantragen"... und mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar 20% bekommen 
Anhand der Maschinentagebücher ist es so, das in 2006 an dieser Anlage 3 OP270 ersetzt wurden. Das Display war über ein Tragarm- System mit der Anlage verbunden.
Nach dem 2. Ausfall haben wir das Haupt-Tableau ( mit dem Display ) in ein Schaltpult http://www.rittal.de/produkte/katalog.asp?ViewAt=1-57-17&Dom=de&lang=D&NavName=Schaltpult-Systeme integriert.
Seitdem hatten wir bis jetzt Ruhe... also würden wir rein rechnerisch gesehen das nächste OP an dieser Anlage in ca. 4,5 Jahren benötigen ( damit wir es vorrätig haben, wenn das eingesetzte Gerät kaputt ist ).

Ausgehend davon, daß es bei uns 2 baugleiche Anlagen gibt, würde ich also alle 2,25 Jahre ein neues OP270 ordern, wenn ein Gerät ausgefallen ist. 

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (24 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Auch funktioniert die konvertierung eher selten zu 100%, d.h. ein bisschen Nacharbeit ist praktisch immer nötig.


Das ist mir aufgefallen.

Komischerweise funktionieren gerade die wichtigen Eingaben bzw. Anzeigen nicht. Die Maschinenparameter stimmen nach wie vor.
Alle Ein-/ Ausgaben kommunizieren aber mit dem SPS- Programm über den DB100. Würde nix passen... das könnte ich verstehen.
Aber das ein Teil funktioniert und ein Teil nicht... 
Der funktionierende Teil ist auch nicht hintereinander in dem DB abgelegt, so daß man irgendwann mal von einem Adress- Fehler ausgehen könnte.
Das SPS- Programm ist recht übersichtlich gemacht... es gibt keine Zugriffe auf WORD oder DWORD- Breite (z.B.  Auswertung von Fehlern, indem ein BYTE, WORD oder DWORD auf 0 geprüft wird etc. ), Pointer habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Die Schriftart ist nach der Konvertierung anders, Rahmen fehlen...  usw.
Damit könnte ich leben bzw. diese nachbearbeiten.
Aber das ein Teil der Daten funktioniert und ein Teil nicht ?



> Schlussendlich würde ich wohl sagen, das ihr in den sauren Apfel beißen müsst,
> WinCC Flex zu kaufen, oder halt einen externen beauftragen.
> Die von dir benötigte Standard-Edition hat einen Listenpreis von 990€.
> 
> ...


990€...  naja irgendwie wird die Lösung wohl so aussehen.
Ein extern Beauftragter nimmt mal locker ab 120€/h + Anfahrt + Unterkunft.

Das Geld wird die Firma berappen müssen, in der ich angestellt bin.

Aber für mich als Privatmensch ist diese Geschichte unvorstellbar...
Meine Lampe am Auto ist kaputt... und weil man eine NEUE Lampe gebaut hat, bekomme ich diese Lampe zu einem Preis, für den sich manche ein neues Auto kaufen....
Naja... das ist aber wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Mfg


----------



## Tom_1 (24 März 2011)

*Backup Siemens Panel*

Wie gesagt, wenn du von deinem OP270 nur ein Backup hast, kannst du das Backup nur wieder in das gleiche Bediengerät laden!!

Wenn du die ProTool Projektierung hast, kannst du die von ProTool auf WinCCflexible konvertieren, musst aber sicherlich händisch was nacharbeiten!!

Die ProTool-Datei kannst du nicht in ein OP277 laden, da diese Geräte nur mehr mit WinCCflexible projektiert werden können!!!

Wenn du willst kannst mir ja mal die Projektierung oder das Backup schicken, was du hast!!


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit Deiner Beschreibung die "Backup"- Funktion (z.B. von ProTools )   ?
> 
> Mfg



Ist dir bzw. euch schon aufgefallen, dass ich euch über ein Problem
vom - 30.10.2010, gestartet 19:37 Uhr - 			 			 			heißredet???

Der Themenstarter hat im Übrigen zwischenzeitlich auch nicht geantwortet,
also spart euch die Mühe einem Phantom zu helfen.  

Frank


----------



## MSB (24 März 2011)

@Frank
Hier geht es letzten Endes nicht (mehr) um das Problem vom TE, sonder um das von mega_ohm.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> @Frank
> Hier geht es letzten Endes nicht (mehr) um das Problem vom TE, sonder um das von mega_ohm.



Unabh. davon sage ich immer:

Ein Taxifahrer braucht ein Auto
Ein Trocknerbauer ein Trockenbauschrauber
Ein Vertreter braucht einen Leasing-Passat
Eine Wartungstruppe baucht die passende Software.

Dieses rumgeheule wegen jedem Euro kann ich nicht verstehen, wer das Eine will muss das Andere leiden. 

Und vor allem dieses sinnlose "auf SIEMENS" rumgemaule wird auch langsam langweilig.

Hätten die Maschienhersteller eine ABB-Steuerung eingebaut, dann würden sich

Konvertierungsfragen ÜBERHAUPT NICHT stellen, dann das Zeug gibt es nicht mehr - Ende Gelände!

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Unabh. davon sage ich immer:
> 
> Ein Taxifahrer braucht ein Auto
> Ein Trocknerbauer ein Trockenbauschrauber
> ...



Aber dieses Rumgeheule gibt es nun mal. Zumindes bei einigen Cheffs, die ...  .
Daher auch meine Ausführungen zu "alternativen" Bezugsmöglichkeiten. Es bringt nichts, im Ernstfall dann die Anlage treten zu lassen, weil einem das richtige "Werkzeug" fehlt, da ist man genauso der Depp, wie der der jetzt die Software vom Cheff haben möchte.

Thomas


----------



## mega_ohm (25 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ist dir bzw. euch schon aufgefallen, dass ich euch über ein Problem
> vom - 30.10.2010, gestartet 19:37 Uhr -                                       heißredet???
> 
> Der Themenstarter hat im Übrigen zwischenzeitlich auch nicht geantwortet,
> ...


Das PHANTOM "mega_ohm" antwortet Dir.

Ich bin über die Suchfunktion über dieses Thema "gestolpert".
*Ich* bin *nicht* der *Themenstarter*, weiß aber, daß zu einem Thema erstmal die Suchfunktion benutzt werden sollte.
Es entsprach in den ersten Zügen eigentlich meinem Problem... deshalb habe ich das Thema nochmal reaktiviert.

Hättest Du die Geschichte aufmerksamer verfolgt, hättest Du sehr schnell festgestellt...
- daß ich die Suchfunktion eingesetzt, auf die schon gegebenen Antworten aufgebaut habe
- daß ich versuche, jeden Kommentar zu beantworten
- für jeden Tipp dankbar bin

Bevor Du also das nächste Mal versuchst, meine Fragen zu boykottieren, solltest Du Dir wenigstens die Mühe machen, die Nicks der Fragestellenden zu vergleichen.

Dafür danke ich Dir schon im Voraus.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (25 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Unabh. davon sage ich immer:
> 
> ... ( von mir gekürzt )
> Ein Vertreter braucht einen Leasing-Passat
> Eine Wartungstruppe baucht die passende Software.


Wenn der Vertreter für seinen Leasing-Passat aber für einen Reifenwechsel von Sommer- auf Winterreifen ( oder umgekehrt ) neue Kosten "untergejubelt" bekommt...  regt mich das als Privatperson zumindest *an* ( noch nicht *auf*, weil ich es ja nicht bezahlen muß )



> Dieses rumgeheule wegen jedem Euro kann ich nicht verstehen, wer das Eine will muss das Andere leiden.
> 
> Und vor allem dieses sinnlose "auf SIEMENS" rumgemaule wird auch langsam langweilig.


Ich bitte Dich, mir einen anderen Mitbewerber zu nennen.
Mir ist es vollkommen egal, was auf dem Display steht, solange ich nicht für ein *Ersatzgerät* ( und genau darum geht es eben ) noch schnell ein Ingenieur- Studium machen muß.


> Hätten die Maschienhersteller eine ABB-Steuerung eingebaut, dann würden sich
> 
> Konvertierungsfragen ÜBERHAUPT NICHT stellen, dann das Zeug gibt es nicht mehr - Ende Gelände!
> 
> Frank


 Hmmm... 
Anfangs dachte ich, Du wolltest mit Deinen Kommentaren tatsächlich etwas mehr Wissen verbreiten.
Mit dem Hinweis auf eine nicht mehr existierende Steuerung weiß ich nicht,
was ich von Deinen Kommentaren zu diesem Thema halten soll.
Ebenso hättest Du auf Atari, C64 und Co. hinweisen können.

Weiterhelfen kann Deine Meinung diesmal leider nicht.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (25 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Auch funktioniert die konvertierung eher selten zu 100%, d.h. ein bisschen Nacharbeit ist praktisch immer nötig.
> Manuel


Aus Deinen Kommentaren habe ich entnommen....
1. ich brauche die Projekt- Daten ( ProTool)
2. für das Update auf ein OP277 benötige ich WinCCflex

Ich benötige also grundlegend erstmal die Projektdatei ( die ich eben nicht mehr habe ).
Ich habe nur eine Projekt- Datei für ein OP27.

Die Konvertierung, hattest Du geschrieben, ist eher selten zielführend.
Das kann ich nur bestätigen.

*Wie würdest Du nach der Konvertierung die nötigen Änderungen am effektivsten bewerkstelligen ?*
- sich mit dem OP270 vor die CPU zu setzen, das PG angeschlossen...  und jede Eingabe mittels "Beobachten" nachzuverfolgen, jeden Anzeige- Wert zu finden...  daß kann nicht der Weg sein. ( das ist sehr aufwändig )
Das würde u.U. Tage für die "Erstversorgung" (die Standard Ein- / Ausgaben funktionieren erstmal )  dauern können... und noch Probleme nach Jahren bereiten ( möglicherweise) .

Wie geschrieben... das Layout kann man in der Werkstatt erledigen...
das ist für "mein" Problem nicht so entscheidend.

*Nach der Konvertierung:*
( wobei ich nicht einmal weiß, ob dieses Projekt jemals funktioniert hat. Eigentlich hatten wir noch nie ein OP27 )

Ein Teil der Daten funktioniert, ein Teil nicht...  
Ich konnte noch keine Logik erkennen, welche Teile  warum / nicht funktionieren...

Wie würdest Du die Sache anfangen, zu klären ?

Mfg


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich, Du wolltest mit Deinen Kommentaren tatsächlich etwas mehr Wissen verbreiten.



1. Ich habe leider dein Neustart-Post überlesen - war halt für mich ungewöhnlich, das mitten im Rennen der Fragesteller komplett wechselt 

2. Es ist für mich hier zunehmend zu beobachten, das man nach ewigen Jahren erwartet, das man alles mit allem ohne jedwede Reibungsverluste umbauen/konvertieren/migieren kann. 
Klar ist es dann auch nötig die aktuelle SW zu haben. Das wollte ich an dieser Stelle - auch wenn es vielleicht es zu dezidiert war - zum Besten geben.  

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> war halt für mich ungewöhnlich, das mitten im Rennen der Fragesteller komplett wechselt


Das finde ich auch nicht schön, wenn sich Fragesteller (aus Bequemlichkeit?) mit ihren Fragen einfach an bestehende (z.T. uralte) Themen anhängen statt ein neues Thema aufzumachen, ggf. mit Verweis auf das alte - vermeintlich ähnliche - Thema.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> 990€...  naja irgendwie wird die Lösung wohl so aussehen.
> [...]
> Das Geld wird die Firma berappen müssen, in der ich angestellt bin.


Benötigt Ihr auch MP277 oder MP377 in Euren Anlagen?
Mit diesen Panelen gibt es Einsteigerpakete, wo für einen Mehrpreis von nur 300 EUR WinCC flexible Standard enthalten ist. Beim MP277-Einsteigerpaket ist sogar noch ein PC/PPI-Kabel enthalten, für das Siemens sonst allein 119 EUR verlangt.
Vielleicht schnürt Dir Dein S-Vertreter so ein Einsteigerpaket auch zusammen mit einem OP277?

Da wir öfter neue Touchpanels brauchen, beschaffen wir unsere WinCC flexible Lizenzen über solche Einsteigerpakete. Wir haben schon seit 2006 keinen SUS mehr für WinCC flexible und sind mit den Einsteiger-Lizenzen preisgünstiger als SUS oder Upgrade gekommen und haben nun sogar 3 (bzw. insgesamt 5) Voll-Lizenzen von WinCC flexible Standard (2005 + 2007 + 2008 + 2x 2008) zum Preis von weniger als 1500 EUR statt knapp 5000 EUR (bzw. 3770 EUR mit 1x SUS oder 3470 EUR mit 2x Upgrade). Bei SUS oder Upgrade hat man immer nur 1 Voll-Lizenz.

Harald


----------



## mega_ohm (31 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch nicht schön, wenn sich Fragesteller (aus Bequemlichkeit?) mit ihren Fragen einfach an bestehende (z.T. uralte) Themen anhängen statt ein neues Thema aufzumachen, ggf. mit Verweis auf das alte - vermeintlich ähnliche - Thema.
> 
> Harald


 
Ich habe, bevor ich gefragt habe, mal die "Such- Funktion" bemüht.

Sonst schreibt immer irgendwer...  "Mal auf SUCHEN gehen" ...
oder ein Link zum Thema wird gesendet.

=> Diesmal habe ich *erst* "gesucht"...  aber diese Arbeit  scheint auch
 "vergebene Mühe" gewesen zu sein....


*ROFL*
Wie man's macht, ist es verkehrt....

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (31 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Benötigt Ihr auch MP277 oder MP377 in Euren Anlagen?
> Mit diesen Panelen gibt es Einsteigerpakete, wo für einen Mehrpreis von nur 300 EUR WinCC flexible Standard enthalten ist. Beim MP277-Einsteigerpaket ist sogar noch ein PC/PPI-Kabel enthalten, für das Siemens sonst allein 119 EUR verlangt.
> Vielleicht schnürt Dir Dein S-Vertreter so ein Einsteigerpaket auch zusammen mit einem OP277?
> 
> ...


MP 277 bzw. 377....
Nein...  sowas haben wir ( behaupte ich jetzt erstmal so ) nicht.

MP....  hmmm... sind das diese "Bauchläden" ?

Funkfernsteuerung mit Farb- LCD-Display und 2- Hand- Bedienung ?

MP....  sagt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle erstmal nix.

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> MP.... sagt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle erstmal nix.


 
MP = Multipanel

die MP's werden in kürze durch Comfort Panels ersetzt.


----------



## mega_ohm (1 April 2011)

Multi- Panel...
Comfort- Panel...

So eine schöne, bunte Zukunft...

Ich freue mich darauf, sie irgendwann vielleicht noch anschauen zu dürfen.

In der Instandhaltung bin ich dann hoffentlich nicht mehr tätig.


______________________________________________________________
Zur Zeit suche ich nach ( ach, wie langweilig !  ) einem 2- zeiligen
( pro Zeile 40 Zeichen ) Textdisplay, welches man mit ProTools noch zu Gange bekommt.

Ideal wäre:
- Einbaumaße zu nahe 100% erfüllt ( 23,5 cm x 6,5 cm, B x H )
- Textdisplay, 2- zeilig / pro Zeile 40 Zeichen
- möglichst keine Tasten ! ( das verleitet nur zu Spielereien )... oder nur
 ganz wenige  

Die Kommunikation erfolgte bisher über eine 2-adrige geschirmte Leitung.
( lt. E- Plan => TxD bzw. RxD, leider ist dieses Gerät "abgeraucht", den Hersteller gibt es nicht mehr und nähere Infos zur Kommunikationsschnittstelle habe ich auch nicht gefunden.)
Irgendwie muß es aber ähnlich wie ein OP3 funktionieren ( es ist kein OP3 !!! )...
Merkwürdig ist, das alle Meldungen als Textdatei auf dem Industrie- PC vorhanden sind. Es gibt keine ProTools- Projekt- Datei o.ä. für dieses Display.
- Aber über 2 Drähte sendet man keinen Text...  ODER ?


Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## thomas_1975 (1 April 2011)

Hallo,
und ob man über die 2 Drähte Texte schicken kann.
Von der Schnittstellenphysik ist es RS485 ( wie Profibus )

gruß Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2011)

Bei 2 Drähten TxD und RxD tippe ich eher auf RS232 oder TTY.

Harald


----------



## mega_ohm (2 April 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei 2 Drähten TxD und RxD tippe ich eher auf RS232 oder TTY.
> 
> Harald


*Ich fange mal an, zu fragen:*

- Kennst Du ein Gerät, welches erstmal in der Höhe des Einbaumaßes ungefähr hinkommt ?

Viel höher sollte es nicht unbedingt sein, weil sich auf dem Tableau unterhalb des Displays noch mehrere Bedientasten befinden.
( Sonst müßte man eben das komplette Tableau tauschen... das wäre auch nicht unlösbar, aber nicht die 1. Wahl  )


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TTY-Schnittstelle
- daraus zitiert: 
(Zitat)
" Die Siemens-SPS der älteren Baureihe S5 sind mit einer TTY-Schnittstelle als Programmierschnittstelle ausgestattet. Diese sind immer noch in vielen Industriebetrieben im Einsatz. 
*Spezifikation*
Bei der asymmetrischen Signalverbindung wird die Datenübertragung, im Gegensatz zur RS-232, nicht spannungsgesteuert, sondern mit einem eingeprägten Linienstrom (typ. 20 mA für High, 0 mA für Low) betrieben. Dadurch wirkt sich der Längsspannungsverlust auf der Datenleitung nicht wesentlich aus, so dass hier Kabellängen bis zu einigen Kilometern möglich sind.

Störsignale und Überkopplungen machen sich bei TTY nur gering bemerkbar. Es kann deshalb mit kleinen Signalamplituden gearbeitet werden (z. B. 3,5 V). 
( Zitatende )

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS232
- daraus zitiert:
( Zitat )
EIA-232 ist eine _Spannungsschnittstelle_ (im Gegensatz z. B. zu einer Stromschnittstelle). Die Information (Bit) wird durch eine elektrische Spannung kodiert.
Für die Datenleitungen (TxD und RxD) wird eine negative Logik verwendet, wobei eine Spannung zwischen −3 V und −15 V (ANSI/EIA/TIA-232-F-1997) eine logische Eins und eine Spannung zwischen +3 V und +15 V eine logische Null darstellt. Signalpegel zwischen −3 V und +3 V gelten als undefiniert.
Bei den Steuerleitungen (DCD, DTR, DSR, RTS, CTS und RI) wird der aktive Zustand durch eine Spannung zwischen +3 V und +15 V dargestellt, der inaktive Zustand durch eine Spannung zwischen −3 V und −15 V. Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass die hier angegebenen (und mehrheitlich benutzten) Bezeichnungen für die Steuerleitungen im Original-Standard so nicht vorkommen. Dort sind lediglich gewisse Schaltungen beschrieben, die diesen Bezeichnungen zwar zugeordnet werden können, im Standard aber anders benannt sind.
Die oben angegebenen Spannungen beziehen sich auf die Empfänger (Eingänge). Bei den Sendern (Ausgänge) muss die Spannung mindestens +5 V bzw. −5 V an einer Last von 3…7 kΩ betragen, um genügend Störabstand zu gewährleisten. Üblich ist die Verwendung von +12 V und −12 V.
( Zitatende )
_____________________________________________________________

Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, welche Schnittstelle es tatsächlich ist ?
Im E-Plan ist nur eine "Black- Box" mit Namen "Schnittstellen- Wandler" eingezeichnet.
Was "reingeht", was "rauskommt" ist dem E_ Plan nicht zu entnehmen.

An dieses "abgerauchte" Display gehen 24V+ und Masse bzw. eben ein Draht für RxD und ein Draht für TxD.
RxD bzw. TxD sind am Gerät  einfach als Klemme ausgelegt. Ich könnte also nicht einmal sagen >>> Das ist ein Sub-D9- Stecker.

Kann man die Spannung prüfen und daraus eine klare Aussage schlußfolgern, um welche Schnittstelle es sich tatsächlich handelt ?

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (2 April 2011)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> Von der Schnittstellenphysik ist es RS485 ( wie Profibus )
> 
> gruß Thomas


Kannst Du mir bitte etwas mehr Infos dazu geben ?

Die eigentlichen Texte müssen meiner Meinung nach irgendwie auf einem ROM in diesem Display gespeichert sein.

*Wie komme ich auf diese Idee ?*
Aus der s7-4xx werden nur ( lt. Programm ) Daten in WORD- Breite zu dieser Schnittstelle gesendet.
Der Text wird auf dem Display einfach "platsch, sofort da" angezeigt.

Da werden nicht die Buchstaben "zusammengesucht"  , was ich bei WORD- Breite eigentlich erwarten würde, wenn tatsächlich der "Fehlertext" oder der "Betriebszustand" (2x 40 Zeichen) in das Display "gemeißelt" werden 
=> das glaube ich nicht ! ( Glauben ist nicht gleich Wissen !!! )

Mfg


----------



## Der Pfälzer (2 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich vermute mal, die Texte sind (waren) im Anzeigegerät in irgendeiner Form (ROM oder EPROM) hinterlegt.

Die Textauswahl erfolgt dann anhand einer Nummer.

Zu S5-Zeiten gab es Textgeräte, wo diese Nummer als Code angesteuert wurde (zB Fa. Wöhrle).
Es ist aber auch eine serielle Ansteuerung der Nummer denkbar.

Dieser Schnittstellenwandler ist doch irgendwo eingebaut.
Steht da nix drauf? TTY oder 232 / V24 ?

Ist auf dem abgerauchten Teil noch ein Hersteller/Typ erkennbar?
Oder hab ich das überlesen?

Gruß Roland


----------



## thomas_1975 (3 April 2011)

Hallo,

2 Adern reichen doch schon beim Profibus um eine Menge Daten zu handeln,
weshalb soll es denn nicht möglich sein z.B. asci Zeichen über diese zu senden ? 

was natürlich nicht heißen soll, daß es auch so getan wird.

gruß Thomas


----------



## mega_ohm (7 April 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich vermute mal, die Texte sind (waren) im Anzeigegerät in irgendeiner Form (ROM oder EPROM) hinterlegt.
> 
> Die Textauswahl erfolgt dann anhand einer Nummer.
> ...


Ich habe heute endlich herausfinden können, welches Signal dieses Textdisplay benötigt.

Ein TTY- ( 20mA- Schleife) Signal.
Nachdem ich ein wenig gegoggelt hatte, leuchtete auch mir ein, daß es wohl tatsächlich möglich sein muß, wirklich TEXT über 2 Drähte zu senden, ohne daß der Text auf dem Display gespeichert ist.
( man kann nicht alles wissen )

Was ich nicht verstehe:
In der Anlage existiert ein Schnittstellen- Wandler.
Dieser hat als Eingang eine 25-pol. RS232 und wandelt diese auf 8 Sub-D9 RS232.
Von da aus geht eine direkte (Draht)- Verbindung auf dieses fragliche Display. Und das soll ein TTY- Signal bekommen ?

Und weiter... wenn ich umrüsten will, benötige ich einen Konverter von TTY -> RS232... ?
Habe ich denn das nicht schon ab dem Schnittstellen- Wandler ?
Ist RS232 nicht standardisiert ?
Ich habe im Netz Verdrahtungs- Beispiele gefunden, die genau dem 25pol. Ein- bzw. den 8 Ausgängen entsprechen.

Displays mit 2x 80 Zeichen scheinen nicht so reichlich auf dieser Welt gesäht zu sein.
Mit bis zu 40 Zeichen pro Zeile wurde ich einigermaßen fündig.
Bei 80 Zeichen habe ich nur noch eine Firma gefunden.

Wer kennt sich bei den PILZ- PX- Displays aus ?
(20 Zeichen / Zeile )
Rollieren die einen längeren Text oder nicht ?
Taugen die was ?

Gibt es ein Textdisplay mit 2x80 Zeichen deutlich unter 500€ mit Rechnung käuflich zu erwerben ? (ich meine nicht, "vom Laster gefallen" )
Und... ich bräuchte mal gleich 3 Stk. davon.

Würdet ihr auf was anderes "umrüsten" ?
und wenn ja, auf was ?
was würde die Umrüstung kosten ( Material, eventl. nötige Software, Anlernzeit+ Arbeitszeit ) ?

____________________________________________________________

Mal ein paar grundlegende Fragen zu TTY:
- wie wird denn da ein Text erzeugt ? Übertragung mit Stop-, Daten-, Paritäts- und Start- Bit.
Als BCD übertragen und dann über den im ROM des Displays gespeicherten Zeichensatz ausgegeben ?? 
- oder wie kann ich Zahlen und Buchstaben ausgeben ? 
- Ein Zauberwort war der ASCII- Zeichensatz. Der hat aber 255 Zeichen.
- wie "überrede" ich ein Textdisplay, mir Zahlen und Buchstaben anzuzeigen ?

Mfg


----------



## PN/DP (7 April 2011)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> In der Anlage existiert ein Schnittstellen- Wandler.
> Dieser hat als Eingang eine 25-pol. RS232 und wandelt diese auf 8 Sub-D9 RS232.
> Von da aus geht eine direkte (Draht)- Verbindung auf dieses fragliche Display. Und das soll ein TTY- Signal bekommen ?


Wenn das ein RS232/TTY-Wandler sein soll, dann können die 8 Sub-D9-Ausgänge nicht RS232 sein.
Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal die Spannungen und Ströme auf den Übertragungsleitungen messen.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> wenn ich umrüsten will, benötige ich einen Konverter von TTY -> RS232... ?


Das kommt auf den verwendeten Sender und das verwendete Display an. Wenn beide die gleiche Schnittstelle haben, dann brauchst Du keinen Konverter und mußt nur die Pinbelegung der Stecker beachten.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ist RS232 nicht standardisiert ?


Die elektrischen Bedingungen sind bei RS232 standardisiert. Eigentlich auch die Steckerbelegungen, doch da kochen einige Hersteller ein eigenes Süppchen.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Displays mit 2x 80 Zeichen scheinen nicht so reichlich auf dieser Welt gesäht zu sein.


Eventuell gibt es da was bei Lauer? Allerdings kenne ich da nur ein paar alte Displays, die für S5 gedacht waren.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> Mal ein paar grundlegende Fragen zu TTY:
> - wie wird denn da ein Text erzeugt ? Übertragung mit Stop-, Daten-, Paritäts- und Start- Bit.
> Als BCD übertragen und dann über den im ROM des Displays gespeicherten Zeichensatz ausgegeben ??


Ja, richtig. So wird es gemacht. BCD muß nicht sein, kann aber verabredet sein (ist Teil des Übertragungsprotokolls).

Funktionieren tun die verschiedenen seriellen Schnittstellen eigentlich alle gleich, nur die physikalische Übertragung ist unterschiedlich:
* RS232: Pegel +12V und -12V (bzw. mindestens +3V und -3V)
* RS422 und RS485: Pegeldifferenz ca. +1V und -1V zwischen den Leitungsadern
* TTY: Strom 20mA und 0mA
(grob gesagt)

Es wird z.B. ein Byte übertragen. Damit lassen sich 256 verschiedene "Zeichen" darstellen. Was das für Zeichen sind, kommt auf den benutzten Zeichensatz an. Er muß nur beim Sender und beim Empfänger gleich definiert sein, damit die sich verstehen. Meistens sind die ersten 32 Zeichencodes keine darstellbaren Zeichen, sondern als Steuerzeichen definiert (STX: Beginn des Telegramms, ETX: Ende des Telegramms, CR: Zeilenende, LF: Zeilenvorschub, ...).

Um den Text "Text" zu übertragen, werden z.B. im ASCII-Code nacheinander die Zeichencodes 84, 101, 120, 116 übertragen. Um eine Zahl "123,4" zu übertragen, werden dann die Zeichencodes 49, 50, 51, 44, 52 übertragen. Der Empfänger kann die empfangene Zahl (Zeichenfolge) direkt anzeigen. Will der Empfänger mit der Zahl noch rechnen, dann müßte er die empfangene Zeichenfolge in ein numerisches Format umrechnen. Oder es ist verabredet, daß die Zahlen gleich im numerischen Format übertragen werden. Das erfordert dann entweder besondere Kennzeichnungs-Steuerzeichen oder es ist vereinbart, das die Zeichen an bestimmten Positionen der Zeichenfolge (oder die ganze Zeichenfolge) als numerisch interpretiert werden sollen. Hier kann es allerdings passieren, das der numerische Zahlenwert Bytes enthält, die eigentlich als Steuerzeichen vereinbart sind. Man muß noch besondere Vorkehrungen treffen, daß diese Bytes nicht falsch interpretiert werden.



mega_ohm schrieb:


> - wie "überrede" ich ein Textdisplay, mir Zahlen und Buchstaben anzuzeigen ?


Indem Du zu dem Textdisplay in dem Protokoll, was das Display erwartet, die entsprechenden Zahl-Zeichen und Buchstaben-Zeichen sendest.

Harald


----------



## mega_ohm (8 April 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn das ein RS232/TTY-Wandler sein soll, dann können die 8 Sub-D9-Ausgänge nicht RS232 sein.
> Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal die Spannungen und Ströme auf den Übertragungsleitungen messen.


Dieser Schnittstellenwandler hat einen "Eingang" (RS232 25-pol.) auf 8 "Ausgänge" RS232 Sub-D9.
Ich habe nochmal direkt in der Anlage gesucht... da gibt es noch eine kleine Blackbox ("Elektronik- Modul" genannt). Auf die geht die RS232 und ( ich vermute mal ) raus kommt ein TTY- Signal, welches auf das Text-Display geht.

Kann ich dieses "Elektronikmodul" einfach weglassen und mir ein Display mit RS232 suchen ?
Wie zukunftssicher wäre diese Geschichte denn ?
Wird es in 2-4 Jahren auch noch Displays mit RS232 geben, sodaß sich der Umbau überhaupt lohnen würde ?

Für die ausführlichen Infos (auch für Nicht-Spezialisten verständlich erklärt) in Bezug auf "Wie kommt der Text auf's Display" möchte ich mich nochmal besonders bedanken.

Mfg


----------

